# First Big Boy Haircut



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Firstly abject apologies for being away from the site for so long........ Life kinda got away with me.

Thought you might like to see Barney's first big boy haircut.

Couldn't believe how patient he was through the whole two hours - had the groomer come home, so he was in a familiar environment. 

Groomer could not believe he was only 9 months old and that I was a first time dog owner - he was soooooooooo well behaved and responded beautifully to being handled.

Absolutely loving having this puppy in our lives - he brightens up not only my day but everyone else he meets.

Will come on again soon to report on his exploits.

TTFN


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, Barney has grown up to be such a handsome fellow. Penance for not posting photos of him for so long should be multiple photos now. Really looking forward to the update.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks great - when they have a nice short cut it shows off their wonderful athletic shape - sometimes their hair grows to such an extent that they just look like fat little puffballs!
Looking forward to hearing lots of Barney exploits and seeing lots more photos


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He looks stunning, what a good boy he was aswell you must be so proud


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

Precious boy! I love his coloring!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

*Videos*

Really wish I could post videos to this site.

I've got so many of him - and the majority are hilarious.

Sure all of you are going to laugh yourselves silly at them.

If anyone knows of any way that I can get some of Barney's videos across to you - let me know.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Photobucket does video sharing, I don't know how to use it though.


----------

